# I need some New/Used ground protection Mats!



## GlenWimpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Who can sell me or tell me where to buy some ground protection mats for my bucket Truck?


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 16, 2009)

Just my opinion, but I think you would be better off with 3/4 in plywood. Those mats are expensive and don't work like advertised, and are a pain to deploy.


----------

